# Anyone here build & ship a quality SPL box for a 10" Sub?



## Whippet (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking for someone with ability to build a quality SPL box for a 10" sub - would like to save as much space as possible. Would consider an 8" or twin 8" as well. Have verified Paypal and excellent references. Thanks!

Dennis aka Whippet


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you seen this;

PWK Designs

He builds some sick stuff and I know he ships all over. I can do it but I have no idea what shipping costs would be to your location. Seems like it could be pretty high.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

I build and ship enclosures. Check the link in my Sig. Shipping might be a little high if you're in Canada.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

I could do one. $180 before shipping.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

From sidney he could drive down and get it. Be a nice road trip home listening to the boom!


----------

